# What would you do.......



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I am not trying to get anybody in trouble but I am sure this has happened before.

The state I hunt in has a 2 goose limit. Say you get one goose from the first flock and when the second flock comes in you take out two with one shot. I haven't had this happen yet but just curious.

Well what would you do?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Well since it hasn't happened, If you have only one bird to go..Make very sure of your target. 
I'd suggest passing on the big groups and wait for an easy single.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yep, i'd wait for the right one. keep them coming in and landing them until i could pick out a band or a collar :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What I would do is talk to your CO or DNR, what ever you call them. Ask them in the offseason.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> What I would do is talk to your CO or DNR, what ever you call them. Ask them in the offseason.


I know of someone that has been placed in this situation for scotch doubling on geese and going over the limit. This person did the right thing and called the Game and Fish for guidance.. Worst part is he got fined over the phone!

So yeah I would ask this question in the off season..


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I like Triple B's comment. I do that now. I have accidently shot two geese in one shot (mind you that I wasn't trying to do that). They just flared at the same time. That was a short day.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

It all comes down to how moral you are. You should probably turn yourself in, but despite what people may post on here, most people probably won't. Would I? I guess probably not. However, I am careful to never get in that situation.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

maanjus11, no matter how hard you try not putting yourself in that position, things happen. I was pheasant hunting and my dog brought back a live hen once. I let her go and she flew away fine. (nobody had shot prior to that.) Accidents happen. My best advice is ask you DNR or CO's in the offseason. They should have the answers. I have asked them many questions even durnign the season and they were happy to answer them for me.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I totally understand that one. Sometimes things are unavoidable. I'm just saying that I try my best not to get in that situation. However, here's what the CO well tell you, You should turn yourself in if this happens, and if you do you should expect a fine. Chances are they will fine you. IMO there's no need to ask them if you already know the answer. Know what I mean?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Take the goose home and keep your mouth shut. You are going to pay a fine if you cheat and get caught or if you tell the truth. So I'd gamble and cheat.

Mistakes happen.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've never been in a situation with going over the limit but your options are simple. You can learn from the mistake and don't do it again, or learn from the mistake and paying a fine after having Joe Gamewarden fine you and probably lecture you.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

touche


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

First of all, don't pick up the extra bird. Then, unless the warden has his glasses right on you, you'll be alright. Never had it in possession.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

How about this?
I use to hunt in Ohio, where we, for years, we had a one goose limit. What do you do if you think you've got one singled out of a bunch and you bang two? Say you're pass shooting and don't have the option of waiting for a single most of the time?

This happened at the state refuge that was on the lake that we hunted. They had blinds that were hunted on a draw basis and the refuge manager happened to be looking out and saw a hunter shoot once and two came down. He let the guy go because he happened to see the event.

Take it home and eat it and don't worry about it. Stuff like that happens now and then.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You get in more trouble for bringing it with you. If you transport illegal game it's a big no no. Not to mention you have a lot better chance of getting caught.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

How about some good, old-fashioned common sense?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It seems that there are two things you can do. Call the DNR or jsut shut up and take it home. Both have risks. Its a personal decision. You can your hardest to not get into that situation, but some time something is going to happen. So it is pretty much up to the person.

How about this situation. 
A person asks you to shoot him some duck or geese or pheasant. What ever you want it to be. So you shoot him a limit of what he wants and you give it to him. Doesnt it count as you posessotion limit? He has a license to have the birds, but he just didnt shoot them.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> How about some good, old-fashioned common sense?


Lets be real, **** happens. This year I thought I hit a grouse running through corn. Went to find out I hit 4 with one shot. Luckily my buddy was hunting with me. Stuff happens when you're in the field a lot.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

tb said:


> First of all, don't pick up the extra bird. Then, unless the warden has his glasses right on you, you'll be alright. Never had it in possession.


What?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

tb said:


> First of all, don't pick up the extra bird. Then, unless the warden has his glasses right on you, you'll be alright. Never had it in possession.


That's the worst advice I've seen. That's a wanton waste ticket right there. I'd rather pay an overlimit ticket and have a clear conscience than kill a bird for no good reason.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> First of all, don't pick up the extra bird. Then, unless the warden has his glasses right on you, you'll be alright. Never had it in possession.


You gotta be kidding me.. :eyeroll: That the worst piece of advice of I've seen on here in quite awhile.
Not to mention, shooting birds then leaving them lay is another great way to get the landowner to not let hunters on his property.
:roll: 
I think if a warden saw you do that then NOT pick it up, they'd be more likely to ticket you.

Admit what you did, pick the bird up, take it home, and clean it. If you get stopped or caught its time to face the music. Plain and simple


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

so... basically the bottom line here is do what you think is morally ethical or right. leave it if you want or take it. this one's not getting anywhere, no point in arguing ethics, usually ends in fisticuffs


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> this one's not getting anywhere, no point in arguing ethics, usually ends in fisticuffs


Darn right. I'd beat the piss out of a guy if I saw them leave a bird they shot. Then I'd turn them in.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

> A person asks you to shoot him some duck or geese or pheasant. What ever you want it to be. So you shoot him a limit of what he wants and you give it to him. Doesnt it count as you posessotion limit? He has a license to have the birds, but he just didnt shoot them.


From the MN reg's:
_Lawfully taken wild animals may be transferred as a gift if accompanied
by a receipt containing: name and address of the owner; name and address of the recipient, date of transfer, description of the gift (for
example:"Three 1-pound venison steaks") and the license number
underwhich the animal was taken. The receipt must remain with the gift._

From the Waterfowl supplement:
_You may not give your birds to another person in the field regardless of whether or not they are properly tagged._

So, yes you can give them what you shot, just don't give it to them and go shoot some more. It counts in your daily bag limit, but not posession.
I talked to a local officer and he said to have the hunters signature on the receipt as well.

As far as original topic, I don't put myself in the position to worry about it. If we are in a group of say 4 guys and we have 7 geese, one person is given the last bird. Everyone else watches. And if you just need one more, start stacking your decoys and that last single will always come over.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Just my opinion, but your odds of being busted are a lot greater if you have it with you. Game checks, etc.

I'm not advocating over-limits, but if its an accident, just leave it be. Once you are out of the field, you're going to be ok. If you have it with you, you're still subject to being busted if you get stopped.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was just wondering about the possesion limit. I know that once you hit your daily limit you have to stop. thanks for the information.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

ruger1 said:


> > Darn right. I'd beat the piss out of a guy if I saw them leave a bird they shot. Then I'd turn them in.


...Ok


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

maanjus11 said:


> ruger1 said:
> 
> 
> > > Darn right. I'd beat the piss out of a guy if I saw them leave a bird they shot. Then I'd turn them in.
> ...


haha my thoughts too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If its me I am taking the bird with me. If I get stopped I will explain the situation to the Warden. If I get fined then so be it as I am legally over the limit.

Bottom line is this--if your not skilled enough to pick them out of a flock then wait for a single or go home one short of a limit. Going home short of a limit is NOT the end of the world. Just remember in any situation involving a gun when you pull the trigger you are committed to what happens. Have a camera handy and shoot the big flocks with it. Then post the pictures of the birds cupping into your spread on the forums and get all the ooohhhhhsss and ahhhhhssss your looking for.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

> Going home short of a limit is NOT the end of the world.


Amen.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing to remember is you are dealing with State and Feds on this issues since it is migratory game.

I asked this question years ago in my high school conservation class....the warden did not give me a clear answer.....

You see with wardens they could give you a break and not ticket you or they could put the hammer down....it is in there judgement.

But what I remember the warden said in that class was don't put yourself in that situation and know your target. Then he mentioned that you are dealing with the Feds and State on this issue. So his hands could be tied.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

honeslty, i think id bury it and hope that it sprouts in the sping creating more beautiful little baby geese..... :roll:

I think everyone knows what the right thing to do is, its just a matter if they're gonna do it or not. There's no need to go on about the rules and try to find a loop hole. It's illegal no matter how you look at it, GAME,SET,MATCH!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

averyghg said:


> honeslty, i think id bury it and hope that it sprouts in the sping creating more beautiful little baby geese..... :roll:


hahahahahahahaha


----------

